# Spam von Lolita / Casanos



## Hans Der Driver (29 August 2006)

Seit mehreren Tagen were ich bespamt, alle möglichen damen schreiben Replies, und immer von w*w.xxsanos.com, siehe Anhang!
Gibt´s dazu Erfahrungen? Oder ist dass nur ausgemachter Unfug? 

Received: from [81.52.162.116] (helo=jimmorris.com)
by mx21.web.de with smtp (WEB.DE 4.107 #114)
id 1GI4CY-0000fA-00
for hansxxx#web.de; Tue, 29 Aug 2006 16:04:26 +0200
Received: by 192.168.215.113 with SMTP id FosznqMCS;
for <hansxxx#web.de>; Tue, 29 Aug 2006 07:04:00 -0700
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Reply-To: "Lolita Hippler" <risley#cassanos.com>
From: "Lolita Hippler" <risley#cassanos.com>
To: hansxxx#web.de
Subject: Re: yecuRX
Date: Tue, 29 Aug 2006 07:04:00 -0700
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative;
boundary="----=_NextPart_000_0001_01C6CB39.4E06A2F0"
X-Priority: 3
X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 6.00.2800.1106
X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V6.00.2800.1106
Sender: risley#cassanos.com
Hi,
Goo o d news for you.

PH f ARMAC f Y di g rectl e y from the ma h nufa b ct y urer,
Ec z ono u mize u x p to 6 s 0 % wit j h us ht*p://putionyterdesa.com
, o 
, m 
, v 
It chose not to answer me. Nor did I expect it to. This was my
problem now and I had to force myself to take the time to think it
out. For the moment I had all the time I needed. Though eventually 


Freue mich auf Antwort, diese Gemeinschaft hat mich schon vor schweren Fehlern bewahrt.:-D


----------



## Mehrwert (30 August 2006)

*AW: Spam von Lolita / Casanos*

Das ist Werbungsspam. Ich habe die IP-Adresse mit der von jimmorris.com verglichen, da passt nichts.

Laut dnsreport.com kann die Domain wegen fehlender SPF Record leicht von Spammern als Absendedomain missbraucht werden.


----------



## Hans Der Driver (30 August 2006)

*AW: Spam von Lolita / Casanos*

Danke Mehrwert, nur ist das Problem dass dieser Mist als Reply kommt und deshalb nicht gespammert wird. :wall:


----------



## Heiko (30 August 2006)

*AW: Spam von Lolita / Casanos*



			
				Mehrwert schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist Werbungsspam. Ich habe die IP-Adresse mit der von jimmorris.com verglichen, da passt nichts.
> 
> Laut dnsreport.com kann die Domain wegen fehlender SPF Record leicht von Spammern als Absendedomain missbraucht werden.


SPF ist ne gute Idee, die aber eh von den wenigsten ausgewertet wird. Insofern bedeutungslos.


----------

